# New Hampshire Firefighter Saves Instructor During CPR Course



## texdep (Aug 28, 2003)

*New Hampshire Firefighter Saves Instructor During CPR Course*

BRUNO MATARAZZO Jr.
Foster's Daily Democrat

DOVER -- As a part-time CPR instructor at the Massachusetts Police Academy, Jen Myers spends hours teaching the state's newest law enforcement personnel how to perform the life-saving procedure.

But just when Myers was about to begin a training session last month at the academy in Boylston, Mass., the Dover firefighter had to put her skills to use when another instructor and colleague fell to the ground after suffering a heart attack.

Myers performed cardiopulmonary resuscitation on the man until local firefighters responded to the scene.

Myers, who is a firefighter herself in Dover, is credited with saving the man's life.

"You don't expect it to happen right in front of you. It was one of those things where I was in the right place at the right time," Myers said. "It turned out great for him."

Myers was scheduled to work a half day on Feb. 17 when she and her colleague would split the class into group and conduct hands-on CPR training.

Just when Myers was about to get started, she heard a commotion from the police recruits in the man's group, including, "Is this for real?"

It was.

The man was unconscious and not breathing after a sudden cardiac arrest.

Myers and another instructor performed CPR while the police recruits also helped out by calling 911 and getting supplies in the closet.

One item used was AED, or automatic external defibrillator, which sends volts of electricity to the heart.

When the apparatus was not used, Myers performed CPR for about 10 minutes until firefighters arrived and took over until the man arrived at the hospital.

Myers could not disclose the instructor's name but said he is alive and was able to leave the hospital five days after suffering the heart attack.

"I have not spoken to him since but I've spoken to my boss at the academy and told they told him he's on the road to recovery," she said.

While this is not the first time Myers performed CPR, it was the first time she witnessed a heart attack and was able to act quickly because of her training as an emergency medical technician.

Prior to joining Dover Fire & Rescue in November, Myers worked as a volunteer in the Atkinson Fire Department. She teaches at the academy on her day off.

Reprinted with permission of Foster's Daily Democrat


----------



## texdep (Aug 28, 2003)

*Re: New Hampshire Firefighter Saves Instructor During CPR Co*

To clarify,

This happened at the Boylston Academy at an In-Service class.

Also, last week Jen recieved a more than deserved citation from the Mass House of Reps for her actions.

Finally, although it had been in the works, this incident sped up the placement of 2 AED's at each Academy.


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: New Hampshire Firefighter Saves Instructor During CPR Co*

You couldn't beat a demonstration like that. "When the device was not used, CPR was continued for 10 minutes" Must be a typo, but is it possible that they grabbed one of the AED trainers? Either way it seems like this instructor has more than earned her keep. Bravo.

AEDs should be in more places. They're important pieces in the life saving puzzle, I know my gym just got them, is there any law regarding their implementation in public places; or is it more of a liability issue? It seems like one day they'll be right next to every fire extinguisher.


----------



## texdep (Aug 28, 2003)

*Re: New Hampshire Firefighter Saves Instructor During CPR Co*

No typo, and no they didn't use a trainer by mistake.

Boylston PD is next to the academy just down the street and their AED was on scene within a minute or two of the collapse. The Ambulance took about 10 minutes to get there.

The AED provided 5 shocks during that period however. not all in a row. After each shock the AED would then go into "no shock indicated contiue CPR' mode. That's what the "when the apparatus wasn't used" refers to.

Yes. I was there, but I have to go on what others have told me about what happened 'cause I was the other instructor that had the heart attack.

*Yes as far as I'm concerned Jen more than earned her keep that day!!!* :jump:


----------



## Webster (Jan 6, 2004)

An associate of mine was in the room with you texdep. Nothing like show and tell to make a lesson last! He said the only time he felt a little panic was when they realized all the AED's in the room were the training variety. 

God bless and Godspeed on the recoverey.


----------



## MCOA41 (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: New Hampshire Firefighter Saves Instructor During CPR Co*

texdep,

I am speachless. i would think anyone who was recovering from a heart attack would be still resting and probably stil in the hospital.

I am glad you are doing well.

Amazing just amazing.


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: New Hampshire Firefighter Saves Instructor During CPR Co*

Thanks for the clarification and good luck on the road to a full recovery.


----------



## texdep (Aug 28, 2003)

*Re: New Hampshire Firefighter Saves Instructor During CPR Co*

MCOA41, Then this might really surprise you

I had emergency bypass surgery that afternoon.
They had me up and walking around 2 days later and sent me home 5 days later.

Almost immediately I was on an exercise program.

The prognosis from my doctors is that because the blockage that caused
the problem was taken care of by the surgery, when I'm done with the rehab program in about 8 weeks I'll be in better shape than before the 
attack. 

Right now, I'm exercising about 1 1/2 hours a day. I walk/jog about
2 miles, bike about 6 miles and do some light weight work. (I'm still on a 
weight lift restriction of 30 lbs until the chest completely heals from the surgery,)


----------



## massirishcop (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: New Hampshire Firefighter Saves Instructor During CPR Co*

Awesome job!


----------

